# cruise control - 1999 Pace Arrow / F53 chassis



## BigJoe (Sep 25, 2012)

HI @ all,

my cruise isnÂ´t working any more. Last year I had a fire in the main harness. It was repaired from a RV doctor at a campground because engine didnÂ´t start any more.
After he was gone I found that the cruise wasÂ´nt working .

Does anybody know where I can get a wiring diagram for the cruise?


----------



## LEN (Sep 25, 2012)

Since it is a Ford and all the systems should be standard Ford. It might be a whole lot EZer to just install an aftermarket Cruise.

LEN


----------



## BigJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank, LEN. But because IÂ´m german my english isnÂ´t very well. What does EZer means and could you senk me a link for example what kind of cruise do you mean?
And yes, all is Ford.

Joe


----------



## LEN (Sep 26, 2012)

EZ = easy There are stand alone cruise controls for add on aftermarket. They come with a speed sensor and a control for the steering wheel and a power unit that controls the amount of throttle. Google your make and model and there are many options.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Sep 26, 2012)

Big Joe - Ford had a number of recalls on their cruise control wiring.  I had to take my truck in for one.  You might be able to get your Ford delaer over there pay for the fix or a replacement.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2012)

Most any good ford dealer should be able to find the problem.  may just be a simple wire left off.  Did the tech replace the complete wiring harness?


----------



## BigJoe (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your tips.
@Nash: No, he repaired only the melted wires.
@Jim: Yes, I will talk about that with a Ford dealer, thanks!
@Len: I think I will try to repair the cruise.
I will check all wires before I go to a Ford dealer, perhaps one wire is melted, too.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 27, 2012)

Good luck with your repairs.  Post back if we can be of more help.


----------



## BigJoe (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, but IÂ´m afraid you have to wait a long time, because the motorhome is just for vacations when IÂ´m in the US.
And that will not be before July 2013.
And before I have to find a cheap insurance, last year I nearly paid $800, although I used it only for 4 weeks

Joe


----------



## C Nash (Sep 28, 2012)

Joe check into a insurance co that will insure just when traveling and still have the unit insured when storage.  Think Good Sam offers this.


----------



## BigJoe (Sep 28, 2012)

C Nash;81489 said:
			
		

> Joe check into a insurance co that will insure just when traveling and still have the unit insured when storage.  Think Good Sam offers this.



I asked for a quote last year but they donÂ´t insure non americans :concern:
But I will ask again


----------

